# What Do I Own? Magsomething?



## A96Honda (Jul 30, 2008)

I believe it's a Mag74. But it's been so long. I'm pretty sure it has a glass lens. And a "medium orange peel" reflector.













I dont remember what this is. Or how I put it in there.






I'm pretty sure it's bored also.






What is this worth? I'm selling some of my stuff that I dont use.


----------



## climberkid (Jul 30, 2008)

oh i dont think that one is worth anything. i will just take it for you. :nana:


----------

